# Briggs spark plugs



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

I have a Toro CCR 3650 and finally getting around to putting some money into it (new blades, scraper bar, belt & spark plug). Blades look worn, probably a little more than an inch gone at the center, maybe a little more. Wear indicator long gone. Scrapper just a few threads of plastic left. Amazing how fast they wear out. Only been eight years. 

Anyway, parts are readily available - except for the spark plug! 

Briggs & Stratton engine, Toro (Briggs) p/n 108254 plug, but no one, no one, including Briggs seems to carry it. Only substitute I could reference was a NGK BRMR4A, which also does not exist.

I was eventually able to find it and order it from www.eReplacmentparts.com for a little over $8 (includes s/h). 

Anyone else had this problem? Did Briggs discontinue making spark plugs? 

Couldn't find any cross-reference to Champion or any other brand.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Should be able to use a champion RCJ8Y. 

http://www.justanswer.com/small-engine/34ett-just-bought-champion-cj8y-spark-plug-champion-home.html


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Ryan said:


> Should be able to use a champion RCJ8Y.
> 
> http://www.justanswer.com/small-engine/34ett-just-bought-champion-cj8y-spark-plug-champion-home.html


 Thanks Ryan. I called a local dealer and he told me that you are correct, the B&S plug is made by Champion (or NGK) and he stocked the RCJ8Y. So next time I'll know. 

I spent a couple of hours looking for a correlation between B&S and Champion, found sites that did cross-reference but for that particular B&S plug only listed the NGK BRMR4A (which I could not find on any suppliers site). It was getting late so I bit the bullet and bought the B&S.
Thanks again.


----------

